# diy co2 problem



## jb9738 (Apr 9, 2014)

So i made a diy co2 with two 2 liter bottles. One as a gas chamber and the other with the yeast/sugar mixture. I am using co2 tubing and a bubble counter. I created some make shift diffuser out of pvc connector and a sponge. I get a huge release of bubbles and the it stops. This was about an hour ago and havent seen anything since. I know there isnt any leaks as i have checked the bottle caps with soapy water. Im not sure exactly what im doing wrong. I was going to make a new mixture because i used tap water and was concerned that i might have killed the yeast. Any tips would help. thanks.


----------



## RiverRocks (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello,

My theory is that the shortest path to your reactor with the least amount of complications is the best. Over the years I found that there's really no need for a gas chamber or a bubble counter when using the DIY method. Tap water, as well, has never been an issue. When using a two liter bottle, I found that the best mixture is about 2 cups of sugar and 1/2 tsp of yeast. I've also experimented with different levels of water, and I found that filling the 2 liter bottle almost up to the top, that is, up to where the cone starts but no more has been the most effective. Probably the most important step is to activate your yeast at the right temperature.

The Ista Max Mix Co2 Reactor Medium is one of the best reactors I've tried. I bought one from Amazon a while back and the price was fair.


----------



## ne0matr1x (Apr 19, 2014)

Agree with River rocks on the shortest route part. Keep your tubing as short as possible as pressure is a problem with diy CO2. Also remember to put a stop valve.


----------

